# Linn O' Dee steam trawler



## Wilton Endeavour (Jan 15, 2016)

I got my friend to make a replica of the Linn O' Dee steam trawler. As this was the boat that one of my ancestors fell overboard back in 1928.


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Any photos available of the model? Derek


----------



## Wilton Endeavour (Jan 15, 2016)

Still having problems Caledonia2006 trying to upload a photo as it says that it's too big, despite being cropped now.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Wilton Endeavour said:


> I got my friend to make a replica of the Linn O' Dee steam trawler. As this was the boat that one of my ancestors fell overboard back in 1928.


Is this the vessel that became "Ocean Brine" ?


----------



## Wilton Endeavour (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes cueball44, the very same one that became Ocean Brine.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Wilton Endeavour said:


> Yes cueball44, the very same one that became Ocean Brine.


 This one >


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks cueball44, that would make a very nice model, look forward to seeing it. Derek


----------



## NoR (Mar 24, 2008)

These old boats had beautiful lines.


----------

